# New U.K. law means whopping fines for vacations abroad



## DannyTS (Mar 27, 2021)

New U.K. law means whopping fines for vacations abroad
					

British people attempting to go on vacation while travel restrictions are still in place could face a fine of 5,000 pounds under new government legislation.




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 27, 2021)

Clear "Nanny State" crap...

George


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't revolutions begin like this?


----------



## nerodog (Apr 11, 2021)

DannyTS said:


> New U.K. law means whopping fines for vacations abroad
> 
> 
> British people attempting to go on vacation while travel restrictions are still in place could face a fine of 5,000 pounds under new government legislation.
> ...


Non Essential  travel is just that  in my opinion.   I'd rather the virus not spread  without us here not having vaccines  in abundance.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 11, 2021)

nerodog said:


> Non Essential  travel is just that  in my opinion.   I'd rather the virus not spread  without us here not having vaccines  in abundance.



Hello @nerodog - how are things going in Portugal - from both the COVID and non COVID perspectives?


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 11, 2021)

Its more about getting the money.  During the worst of COVID you often saw businesses that generated tax revenue (alcohol, cigarettes', maryjane, casinos) remain open while other businesses get crushed.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 11, 2021)

bbodb1 said:


> Hello @nerodog - how are things going in Portugal - from both the COVID and non COVID perspectives?


Hello from afar... very slow going.  We've been in lockdown  and state of Emergency  since mid January  and slowly creeping out. The rollout has been too slow so how a country can reopen without the balance  of vaccines spells more  in the future. I'd like to visit USA this fall but not sure if I'll have both shots by then!!!  Otherwise,  the weather  is beautiful.  Lolol

People are not traveling.  Staying close to home. Easter holidays  were  cancelled. Masks everywhere. Many small businesses  like everyplace,  never to reopen.  Mood is of frustration  mixed with hope.

Have an exchange  in mid June over here and likely will have to cancel it.


----------



## CPNY (Apr 11, 2021)

I hope it gets extended through December. Lord knows visitors from the UK over run Orlando at times and I’m going in early December haha.


----------

